# Availability



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

When I set up my availability for the past 2 weeks, I have always asked for 6 days and had always gotton them. Now they are only giving me Tuesday 3hr block and Friday night a 5 hr block. Is this happening 2 anyone else. They do send out offers but with very little time to get there. Any thoughts?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Is that hot wheels or prime now or .com


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Is that hot wheels or prime now or .com


amazon flex


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Try exactly 24hrs in advance of what shift you want


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Be happy you are getting reserved block offers. Most places/people don't get any.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

LLXC said:


> Be happy you are getting reserved block offers. Most places/people don't get any.


truth, I haven't gotten a single reserved block even though I set up over 120 hours of availability, and fill my week with 40 hours of blocks weekly.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Also, the 24 hour drops aren't available in my area anymore. They come and go. Very random.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

LLXC said:


> Be happy you are getting reserved block offers. Most places/people don't get any.


really I would think there would be so many delieveries


soupergloo said:


> truth, I haven't gotten a single reserved block even though I set up over 120 hours of availability, and fill my week with 40 hours of blocks weekly.


Wow I guess I will appreciate what I am gettin


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Do the warehouse ppl set up the blocks, or is it random and picked by the computer.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Try exactly 24hrs in advance of what shift you want


Thanks for the tip


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> Do the warehouse ppl set up the blocks, or is it random and picked by the computer.


They are dropped by:
1) Supervisors (as and when required)
2) Computer generated (as per Foretasted Business volume)
3) Main server in Seattle (Reserved and 24hrs advance blocks)


----------

